# When can I tell if they're pregnant?



## NachoFarm (Feb 4, 2013)

If we first introduced a ram on October 27th and then again on December 16th, when am I actually going to be able to tell that our ewes are pregnant?  This is our first year so I have no idea what to look for...at all.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 4, 2013)

1) You will notice their bellies getting wider
2) Udder development
3) Their vulva turns a pink color, but a couple days before lambing it turns rosy pink and puffs out a lot

If you have a hard time seeing if their bellies are getting wider, I find getting down on their level behind them you can really see how wide they are.

You will be expecting lambs beginning around March 20, so mid February you should really start seeing some of these signs. If they didn't take the first time, then you'd be expecting lambs beginning around May 10, so early April you should start seeing signs.


----------



## NachoFarm (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you!  I think once we get them sheared we will be able to see better but since that won't be until later in March I guess I'll have to get down in the barn and try to have a look!


----------



## Southdown (Feb 6, 2013)

I get excited and anxious and have a hard time being able to tell too.  SheepGirl has a good list.  Usually #1 doesn't work for me.  It's hard to tell under all that wool and my boys have bigger bellies than my girls.  Number two and three are definite indicators, but they don't happen until near the end.  I want to know now!!!  I saw in a catalog that there is a little ultrasound type machine you can buy to determine pregnancy in sheep, but for about 400 bucks I'll go with SheepGirl's methods.  Honestly, the only time my ewe's bellies actually looked wider was with twins.  Those singles...I swear they hide them.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 6, 2013)

You can tell even a couple months before lambing if the ewes are bred. They won't have bright pink "parts" and their udders won't be full until shortly before lambing, but their vulvas will swell way before and they will start to get some udder development. My Shetlands aren't due until March/April and I could tell by their udders that they were pregnant in January.

@Southdown - where did you see the $400 ultrasound machine?? I was looking for one, but all the machines I could find were super-high tech and thousands of dollars.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 6, 2013)

Sure fire way to tell is when you go out and find lamb nursing on their moms in the morning...


----------



## secuono (Feb 6, 2013)

I found a machine for $800.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Feb 6, 2013)

Premier has one for $470.

I just look for udders while shearing but I like Queen Mum's way best!


----------



## secuono (Feb 6, 2013)

I start crawling on the ground behind the sheep in March, lol.


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Feb 8, 2013)

some good advice posted and some funny but true ones also.        Really enjoy visiting this site.   Several smiles and LOLs.


----------

